# معلومات عن مولدات الديزل



## محمد حمدالله (21 مايو 2006)

اخوني انا مهندس جديد اعمل في مجال مولدات الديزل احتاج لكل من لديه معلومة حتي يمكنني اثبات وجودي


----------



## احمد عبد المنعم (21 مايو 2006)

وانا ايضا مثلك احتاج الى اي معلومه عن المولدات واذا كان احد الاخوه عنده برامج تفيدنا فى ذلك كبرنامج SIS والخاص بمولدات caterpiller

ارجو ايفادي خلال المنتدي او من خلال البريد الخاص بى بموقع xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواوصل حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## ادروب (30 مايو 2006)

*مرجع فى المولدات و Power plant عموما (مرجع مفيد جدا)*

يسرنى ان اقدم للاخوة المهندسين الميكانيكين والكهربائيين مرجع مفيد جدا فى المولدات الكهربائية يبدأ معك من طريقة تصميم المولد حتى انشاء محطة كهرباء كبيرة , ما عليك الدخول على الرابط :
http://www.cumminspower.com/library/appengineering/liqcoolmanual.jhtml

ارجو ان تعم الفائدة , ولا تسونا من الدعاء
محمد حمد محمد (أدروب)


----------



## محمد حمدالله (31 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا علي الإفادة


----------



## speed99a (11 يونيو 2007)




----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## عمار خطاب (1 يوليو 2007)

مشككككوررررررررررررر


----------



## مهند المالكي (1 يوليو 2007)

رجاء هل من احد عنده معلومات او كاتالوك عن محركات الكمنز


----------



## zikol (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا ياخى


----------



## hisham_as2008 (2 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك...


----------



## albahri (4 يناير 2008)

شكر جزيل على هذه الا فاده يا ادروب


----------



## عادل 1980 (2 يونيو 2010)

رغم أن الموضوع قديم
بس والله إستفدت

بارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## eng.mohammedhassan (23 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amrhawash (24 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور يا هندسة

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله

لااله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## احمدحجاج محمدمحمد (20 يوليو 2010)

ارجو ان احصل على جدول صيانة ومتابعة دورية ووقائية لمولد ديزل ماركة كمنز - وايفيكو وبركنز وكاتربللر 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوالملك (20 يوليو 2010)

اين الموضوع

حسنن ساقول بان


----------



## bedoo54 (25 يوليو 2010)

يمكنكم من متابعة مواضيع خاصة بالمولدات والمعدات الثقيلة
http://ebiedyousif.net/vb/f42.html


----------



## sniper 55 (26 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سفيان الجميلي (9 أغسطس 2010)

اخي مهند المالكي اني عندي كاتلوك عن مولدات الكمنز بس المشكلة هو عبارة عن كتاب كامل عند قراتك لرسالتي ابعثلي رسالة خاصة سلامي


----------



## khaled waly (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالله السعيد عبد (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك انا فعلا كنت محتاج المعلومات دى لاجراء اعمال الصيانة الوقائية للمولدات من هذا النوع كمنز


----------



## م/مراد المذحجي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]تحويل مولدات الديزل إلى العمل بالغاز
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Energy conversion Inc(Generators)[/FONT]*


----------



## طارق بويرق (4 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومات عن مولدات الديزل


----------



## حيدر مناتي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## العراق نيو (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## اسامه العلوي (17 فبراير 2011)

اخوان انا اعمل في صيانة مولدات الديزل وارجو ان تساعدوني في ايجاد موقع يتكلم عن صيانة المولدات وبالصور وشكرا


----------



## سعيد معمل (18 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (19 فبراير 2011)

احتاج شرح مفصل عن مولدات البيركنز رجاءا


----------



## saad_srs (27 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## نايلي مراد (27 فبراير 2011)

ادا ممكن المخطط الكهربائي لمولد ديزل رونو renqult type lpr25p 275kv ادا سمحتو


----------



## eng ibrahim ali (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## makemeone (22 مارس 2011)

انا عندى تدريب جميل فى احد التوكيلات للموادات العالمية بس مش عارف ازاى ممكن ارفعها ليستفيد الجميع


----------



## ziadzh (15 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر لكم


----------



## ابن العميد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كمال حسن عيد (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------

